# New Harley Sportster



## The Tourist

I just received a 'bulletin' in my spam trap that Moco is introducing a "new" Sportster called the *Iron 883*.

Everything old is new again.

Durig the 1960s and 1970s, _this was the Sportster_.  They were all this stripped down, many without electric starters.  And while most of the new models have larger engines, all Sportsters were 883 cc.

I've always found it odd that in the modern market a small 883 Sportster is now viewed as a 'girls' bike,' or a product for some newb who can't handle a V-twin.

Fully one-third of my friends rode Sportsters.  Over time, I owned three of them.  I've seen a picture of Sonny Barger on one of them.

Frankly, I've been toying with the idea of buying a bike like this, or a Nightster.  Not to sound to 'green,' but many times I just want to go 25 miles and have a cuppa with a buddy.  I just want to feel the air, enjoy the sun.

Last year, Betty snapped a throttle cable.  During the repairs, I asked for a loaner, specifically a newer 1200 cc Sportster, just for fun.

The thing handled like cruise missile, darting in and out of traffic with just a simple shift of weight.  It accelerated just as fast as any of its custom big bore brothers.

I suggest you go to the Harley home page and check out this new/old bike.  Nostalgic?  Yes, it is.  But it sure looks like fun!


----------



## mtntopper

I was never much of a touring type bike rider. This is probably a direct result of too many days racing around a track or laying the bike into a steep, narrow and curvy mountain highway. I preferred the go fast, whip through the corners dragging the foot pegs quick handling of the Sportster models. For quick short trips under 100 miles the Sportster has always been my pick. My first ride on a HD Sportster was in 1966. The local dealer's wife let me ride her Sportster and I fell in love the bike. Even at that time they were easy for a lady to drive and handled better than most of the other HD models for the narrow curvy roads....... The narrow curvy gals always looked great on a Sportster...... 

Memories, fast bikes and faster women those were the days.......

I went to Sturgis in 1967 for my first time. It was way different back then. Flat track racing was the big draw along with seeing the different bikes and people who rode them. There was not the big show with the gals running around half dressed either. We went for the bikes but if a cute gal was showing a little skin while sitting on a bike that was fine.....


----------



## The Tourist

mtntopper said:


> My first ride on a HD Sportster was in 1966.


 
I fear we're showing our age. Whenever I walk into my local dealer, I always spy the Sportsters out of the corner of my eye. You never forget your first love.

However, you also never forget your love of pasta! I'm not that skinny little angry young man of 150 pounds!

Still, a Nightster, a warm Sunday afternoon, four bucks for gas...


----------



## mtntopper

The Tourist said:


> I'm not that skinny little angry young man of 150 pounds!


 
Ok, who sent you the picture? I have also gained some but still fit the Sportster saddle well but my reflexes for the quick fast and curvy mountain road riding style are a little less agile..

Pigtails refused to ride the bike with me anymore so it was sold a few years back. She grew up and I guess I didn't.......and I still miss it and would consider a trade some days........


----------



## The Tourist

mtntopper said:


> Ok, who sent you the picture?


 
LOL.  I wish I had a scanner so I could show you a few pics from the old days.  Yikes.

I have similar experiences.  My wife and I used to date on both a CB 750 Honda and a little Sportster.  I didn't own a car in those days.

However, the first time we took a ride on Black Betty we couldn't both *inhale at the same time* lest we run out of saddle space!

In our local newspaper there's a car section which often features the old cars that were purchased as wrecks and then rebuilt.  Most of the stories begin, "...as a child my dad owned a car like this..."

It appears that everyone is trying to recapture a moment in their youth.

The nice thing about Moco is that I can run right down there and afford to buy that same bike as a new scooter with just my credit card.

And don't tempt me.  I foolishly taught my wife how to handle a 1911...


----------



## mtntopper

You forced me to check out the Harley Davidson 2009 models. I do like the HD Sportster 1200XR also. 

2009 HD Nightster


2009 HD Sportster 1200XR


----------



## The Tourist

Go over the specs.  It appears that the Nightster has more torque, which is the thing I like about v-twins.

I wonder if the orange job winds tighter?


----------



## mtntopper

The XR has a little higher compression and a different gear ratios. Interesting changes for the models and I wonder why? The custom is sweet looking also.............

My season is too short where I live now to even consider a bike. The neighbors down the road just bought two Honda Goldwing style trikes and a trailer to the tune of about 65K last year. I bet they never put 2000 total miles on them. The only negative comment was he did not like the steering geometry of the way the trike went down the highway. I can still balance and hold up a two wheeler so that would be my choice if I decided to ride again. We have more use for snow toys with winter lasting from November to almost June here in the mountains.


----------



## The Tourist

mtntopper said:


> The XR has a little higher compression and a different gear ratios. Interesting changes for the models and I wonder why?


 
My guess is that the engine makes more power on the top end for riders who like that sort of thing.  The Nightster is probably designed for guys who like 'grunt' off the line.

(I had my cams on Betty selected for roll on in the 40 to 80 MPH range.)

I owned two Gold Wings, a 1979 and a 1980.  I blew up the engine on the '80.  I put the armature right through the rear of the engine case.  I replaced the bike with a CBX.


----------



## darroll

Thanks MTNTOPPER for the pictures.
Tourist I have no idea what you are talking about.
Is this a pic of your bike? (or close?)


----------



## The Tourist

darroll said:


> Tourist I have no idea what you are talking about.


 
Yes, I know, but it's never stopped you before...


----------



## RedRocker

I had a 65 XLCH, magneto hard starting knee busting SOB!! 
My knees are still messed up from that damn kicker slipping 
through and hyper extending my knee. Here's a pic in it's 
three wheel configuration.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Red,
My brother and I both bought XLCH Sporters in 72.  Never did like those!  Of course you know Shovel Heads rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have a goodun!!!!


----------



## RedRocker

Yep, I got a 66 shovel after that bike, it had an electric foot too!!
I caught hell for being such a sissy by having elec. start, but I just 
laughed and pushed the button while they kicked their brains out 
trying to get started.


----------



## mtntopper

Wow RR, isn't electric start start a little too liberal for you?????.........


----------



## RedRocker

mtntopper said:


> Wow RR, isn't electric start start a little too liberal for you?????.........



That was back in my Hippie days, I grew out of that mental deficiency
and matured into a right thinking conservative. 
Keep trying, you'll get there if you're lucky.


----------



## darroll

What happened to The Tourist?
Did someone choke him?


----------



## loboloco

darroll said:


> What happened to The Tourist?
> Did someone choke him?


Says he's banned.  Don't know who he ticked off.


----------

